# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  در هفته چند روز باید بریم دانشگاه ؟

## Pedro88

سلام دوستان میخواستم بدونم برای رشته های انسانی مثل حسابداری حقوق و مترجمی زبان هفته ای چند بار باید بریم دانشگاه و تایم کلاس ها چه شکلیه؟ ممنون

----------


## _Nyusha_

ترم اولو اونا انتخاب واحد میکنن
معلوم نیس که چه روزایی هست و پشت هم هستن یا نه

----------


## Pedro88

Up

----------


## M-95

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Nyusha_


ترم اولو اونا انتخاب واحد میکنن
معلوم نیس که چه روزایی هست و پشت هم هستن یا نه


کی گفته؟*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> کی گفته؟*


همه

----------


## fafa.Mmr

ترم اولو دانشگاه براتون انتخاب واحد میکنه 
برای ما دوشنبه سه شنبه چهارشنبه از هشت صبح تا پنج عصر بود
بقیش بستگی به خودت داره چجوری برداری دوستم ترم پیش حتی جمعه هم کلاس داشت :Yahoo (20): 
من این ترم از شنبه تا پنجشنبه به جز چهارشنبه ها کلاس دارم

----------


## Pedro88

Up

----------

